# Häckchen erstellen in PS?



## Kopfballstar (5. August 2004)

Hab ein blödes Problem, bekomme einfach kein vernünftiges Häckchen hin. Habs mit Pfaden versucht, sieht aber immer pixelig aus und mit nem Weichzeichner unscharf.
Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tip für mich ?


----------



## Viet (5. August 2004)

erstell dir dein Häkchen mit dem Füller nach Wunsch, dann RECHTSKLICK -> Auswahl erstellen, glätten aktivieren, (oder weiche Kante in pixel angeben, )

dann mit Frabe füllen und schon ist dein häkchen glatt


----------



## KoMtuR (5. August 2004)

Da gibts die windows fonts und die Web fonts. Bei den Web fonts, welche ja auch standardmäßig bei windows dabei sind gibts Häkchen


----------



## flip (5. August 2004)

Bei de Shapes hat PS serienmäßig doch nen "Häkchen" dabei ?!
Wenn du was anderes suchst, zeige doch mal was du dir in etwa vorstellst.
flip


----------



## Kopfballstar (5. August 2004)

Es soll einfach so sauber sein wie das Häckchen von den Shapes, nur dieses gefällt mir nicht - zu dick - ich benötige ein dünnes


----------



## McAce (6. August 2004)

also ich würde mir eines zeichnen so die größe von 20x20 Pixeln und das dann als Pinsel deklarien und schon kannst du die größe ohne großen Qualitätsverlust anpassen


----------



## Fatmagix (18. August 2004)

*....*

oder noch ein vorschlag so mach ichs eigentlich immer! 

neues Bild und pixelgenau (1) nachzeichnen nach deinem belieben und dann eventuell mit dem weichzeichnerwerkzeug noch dran arbeiten und voila 

ist zwar etwas aufwendig aber ich bekomm alle mein häckchen und pfeile usw pixelgenau hin und ohne qualitätsverlust


----------

